# Calling all OBT owners! We want your enclosure + webbing pictures!



## BrynWilliams

Hi guys

I'm trying to put together a little pile of knowledge about the OBT and how varied they can be. Specifically on how the webbing habits can be vastly different even when kept in similar conditions

So, many of you will know that there's a never ending debate on are they arboreal, terrestrial, heavy webbers etc etc etc. I honestly don't mind how they're classified, I want to see what they actually *do!*

So please submit photos of your OBT enclosures, along with the nifty quotable fill in form below

OBT Owner: [INSERT NAME]
Time in enclosure: [INSERT TIME]
Humidity: [HIGH/MEDIUM/LOW/VERY LOW]
Approx Temp: [80s/70s/60s/etc]

Then throw in a picture showing how they've webbed up the enclosure!


----------



## BrynWilliams

OBT Owner: BrynWilliams
Time in enclosure: 6 months
Humidity: VERY LOW (+ water dish)
Approx Temp: 70s-80s 

OBT 1 - Typhus






OBT 2 - Erebus






I think it's cool that my one has made a loooooooong tube underground, and my other has used the bark to make a single hideout and not webbed at all else. Very interesting. Looking forward to seeing yours!

Bryn


----------



## xhexdx

I need to set up some individuals for this experiment.  I should be able to do that tonight and at least get some 'Day 1' pictures.

--Joe


----------



## Audrey16

lol I cant belieive how little web there is in those set ups. Before mine was cleaned out you couldnt even see into the tank it was completley webbed up. Im off on hols in the morning but will post sum pics when I get back next week.


----------



## BrynWilliams

Audrey16 said:


> lol I cant belieive how little web there is in those set ups. Before mine was cleaned out you couldnt even see into the tank it was completley webbed up. Im off on hols in the morning but will post sum pics when I get back next week.



Exactly! I was surprised by the little webbing they've done too, that was partly the reason for setting up this thread. That and joe said he wanted to try and document it between a few of his new slings


----------



## codykrr

you are missing the greatest thing of all here brian...size...the size of the tarantula affects it all.  a small sling under an inch will burrow and web only what the deem nessacery to survive, once they hit the 3 inch mark all hell breaks loose and they start webbing everything!   then as an adult they start doing and acting weirder, by sometimes going arboreal or as i like to call them "arburrower"  bcause even if they do go vertical they will still keep a burrow no matter what(from my experiences anyhow)

either way the biggest thing you need to include is size, as suspect the pictures you showed where of smaller juviniles.


----------



## AudreyElizabeth

OBT Owner: AudreyElizabeth
Time in enclosure: Approx 5 months
Humidity: very low
Approx Temp: 74 F

This enclosure is a plastic shoe box type  I got from Wal-Mart. I think the low ceiling encouraged all this webbing, because I've never seen her web this much in the seven years that I have had her. Before she was in a ten gallon tank with a hollow half log for a hide. Now she has a burrow in coconut fiber under a piece of sandstone. I cannot take the lid off completely without destroying her web, so I'm thinking of rehousing her again. I lifted the lid as far as I could for these pics. 

























Edit- The approx size of the T is about 5 inches, give or take a little. I rarely see her stretched out.


----------



## codykrr

owner: cody kerr
SIZE: the ones in the tubs are 3.5 inches and the ones in the micheals cubes are 2.5 inches
humidity: between 40 to 59%(what i keep my room at)
temp:78 degrees F
time in enclosures: the ones in the tubs- 3 weeks to 1 month. the ones in the micheals cubes 4 months to 6 months.


View attachment 81363


View attachment 81364


these are all offspring of my female that passed away.  the bigger ones are what i have left from her first sac, the smaller ones are from her second sac(she double clutched)


----------



## BrynWilliams

Great shout cody, in my head i had meant to include that!

Size is important yes! Add it in folks!


----------



## leoman777

codykrr said:


> owner: cody kerr
> SIZE: the ones in the tubs are 3.5 inches and the ones in the micheals cubes are 2.5 inches
> humidity: between 40 to 59%(what i keep my room at)
> temp:78 degrees F
> time in enclosures: the ones in the tubs- 3 weeks to 1 month. the ones in the micheals cubes 4 months to 6 months.
> 
> 
> View attachment 81363
> 
> 
> View attachment 81364
> 
> 
> these are all offspring of my female that passed away.  the bigger ones are what i have left from her first sac, the smaller ones are from her second sac(she double clutched)


i like the containers with the blue hinges  where did you get them?


----------



## Roski

What about the size of the OBT _relative_ to its enclosure? Just a casual observation, but it looks like smaller enclosures that are easier to web all over are covered whereas larger enclosures are burrowed in to compensate for energy expenditure. 

How big are the ones in your first pics, Bryn?


----------



## Warren Bautista

leoman777 said:


> i like the containers with the blue hinges  where did you get them?


I use those for my Ts, you can get them at walmart in 4 packs for around5-8 dollars


----------



## leoman777

Warren Bautista said:


> I use those for my Ts, you can get them at walmart in 4 packs for around5-8 dollars


cool thanks.


----------



## codykrr

acully size means very little unless it is just way to much I.E.  a 4inch female in a 10 gallon would be too much space.

but Obt's work like this.  first they will establish a burrow(no matter wat size)  then they will branch out after that eventually covering the entire enclosure.

also size of the enclosure relative to spider ize SHOULD NOT be an issue, as i hope that most owners have common enough sence to select appropriate sized enclosures based on there tarantulas size.


----------



## AudreyElizabeth

Roski said:


> What about the size of the OBT _relative_ to its enclosure? Just a casual observation, but it looks like smaller enclosures that are easier to web all over are covered whereas larger enclosures are burrowed in to compensate for energy expenditure.
> 
> How big are the ones in your first pics, Bryn?


Interesting point. I moved my girl from a large enclosure without a lot of web anchors to a small enclosure with close walls and ceilings, providing many web anchors. Looks like the tarantulas in Cody's cubes are making use of the close space as well, especially the second one from the left. 
The log that my P. murinus used as a burrow previously was heavily coated with web on the inside. It was crazy thick when I rehoused her.


----------



## xhexdx

codykrr said:


> acully size means very little unless it is just way to much I.E.  a 4inch female in a 10 gallon would be too much space.
> 
> but Obt's work like this.  *first they will establish a burrow*(no matter wat size)  then they will branch out after that eventually covering the entire enclosure.
> 
> also size of the enclosure relative to spider ize SHOULD NOT be an issue, as i hope that most owners have common enough sence to select appropriate sized enclosures based on there tarantulas size.


I completely disagree with you.

I don't have a single OBT that has made a burrow.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## WARPIG

PIG
Med KK, 3" peat, one tree branch on top of peat
Wide range of Temps from 65-90
Put OBT in at about 1.5", now about 3", T has been in KK for about 14 months




















I feed her once a week and every time I pop the lid, I have to cut away webbing which extends from the lid web floor. She has 3 web entrances.

PIG-


----------



## codykrr

xhexdx said:


> I completely disagree with you.
> 
> I don't have a single OBT that has made a burrow.


and do they have enough substrate?...also if they dont, they will still make a tube web burrow.


----------



## xhexdx

Making a burrow out of web is completely different from making one out of substrate.  Of course they will create a web burrow.

Define 'enough substrate'.


----------



## codykrr

ok...3 inches or so...i have had tons and tons of OBT's and have yet had one NOT burrow.  slings are notorious "pet holes" which is why ive seen threads like "i though OBT's webbed alot and are always out"

also lets see a pic.


----------



## xhexdx

OBT Owner: xhexdx
Time in enclosure: ~5 minutes
Humidity: Medium for now
Approx Temp: 80F
Size:  See pictures





































Size refereince:






As you can see, the substrate is a layer of topsoil and then a layer of ecoearth.  The leaves are suspended for the most part, and there is orchid moss on the opposite side as the leaves.  This provides them plenty of options and will probably help to record the variations between individuals.

--Joe


----------



## codykrr

i cant see the pics man:?


----------



## xhexdx

codykrr said:


> i cant see the pics man:?


I linked them before I uploaded them.


----------



## codykrr

ok joe, in 1 week we need an update. i bet they will have all burrowed


----------



## xhexdx

Ok, let me go take pics of the 20-something 3i slings I have where they have all webbed up the moss that is *vertical* in their jars.  First, I'm going to cook dinner, since it's more important than proving my point.


----------



## Redneck

Well I would have had these posted sooner but for some reason it wouldnt work.. The is not going to be his life long home.. I am also leaning towards the fact that there might not be enough substrate in here as well... But the rest has to dry out... Anyways here is my OBT he is 3.5 inches in a small KK for 2 weeks...

Front View







Rear View







Top View







Right & Left Rear Angle View












Before anyone says anything I do plan on moving him to something larger than the small KK real soon and adding more substrate..


----------



## Roski

@ Cody and Joe: I reiterate my post (#11) earlier on in this thread. Perhaps webbing has more to do with enclosure size and setup than is being considered. 



Roski said:


> What about the size of the OBT _relative_ to its enclosure? Just a casual observation, but it looks like smaller enclosures that are easier to web all over are covered whereas larger enclosures are burrowed in to compensate for energy expenditure.
> 
> How big are the ones in your first pics, Bryn?





AudreyElizabeth said:


> Interesting point. I moved my girl from a large enclosure without a lot of web anchors to a small enclosure with close walls and ceilings, providing many web anchors. Looks like the tarantulas in Cody's cubes are making use of the close space as well, especially the second one from the left.
> The log that my P. murinus used as a burrow previously was heavily coated with web on the inside. It was crazy thick when I rehoused her.


So if your T was the same size during this transfer and its webbing habits changed after the fact, it could imply that the behavior is not necessarily dependent to the life stage of the T, but its surroundings.


----------



## codykrr

joe, im not saying your wrong or making you prove anything. but in my personal experience (over 200 slings) they have All made burrows. im not saying everyone has to follow the same basic routines or patterns.


----------



## xhexdx

Roski said:


> @ Cody and Joe: I reiterate my post (#11) earlier on in this thread. Perhaps webbing has more to do with enclosure size and setup than is being considered.
> 
> So if your T was the same size during this transfer and its webbing habits changed after the fact, it could imply that the behavior is not necessarily dependent to the life stage of the T, but its surroundings.


Rosie,

I understand what you're saying, and you may be correct.  My original intent of this experiment was to observe how multiple specimens will create different 'homes', even in nearly identical conditions.  It's merely to point out individuality in species. 

Your thoughts do bring up a good point though.  It would be interesting to take several more specimens, all the same size, and house them all in various-sized enclosures.  I may have to do that as well. 

--Joe


----------



## xhexdx

codykrr said:


> im not saying everyone has to follow the same basic routines or patterns.


So wait...



codykrr said:


> but Obt's work like this.  first they will establish a burrow(no matter wat size)  then they will branch out after that eventually covering the entire enclosure.


:?


----------



## Roski

xhexdx said:


> Rosie,
> 
> I understand what you're saying, and you may be correct.  My original intent of this experiment was to observe how multiple specimens will create different 'homes', even in nearly identical conditions.  It's merely to point out individuality in species.
> 
> Your thoughts do bring up a good point though.  It would be interesting to take several more specimens, all the same size, and house them all in various-sized enclosures.  I may have to do that as well.
> 
> --Joe


Shoot, you've got enough test subjects for it. 

I understand what your intentions are with those individuals pictured, I was just trying to dispel some generalizations that were starting to fly around without listing all the parameters that may be present...

I would be very interested in both experiments, should the second one be carried through


----------



## codykrr

joe i am mearly going on my experience as a whole. and not stating  "every obt is going to do EXACTLY this..im stating majority of them do this..meaning 98% at least. i am willing to bet money if you took an obt sling, put it in an enclosure with substrate and nothing else they will burrow. 

also when provided ith stuff like moss they really dont need to burrow because they make dirt, or moss covered tub webs..which is in its own way a form of "burrow"


----------



## xhexdx

I especially like your last post, because I'm going to prove you wrong in about 5 minutes. 

What you're trying to tell me then is...that webbing leaves, moss, or any other decor is considered burrowing?


----------



## xhexdx




----------



## codykrr

well joe. all i can say is you have the odd obts. out of literally over 200 ive kept, all burrowed.  :?


----------



## xhexdx

Heh.


----------



## jayefbe

My OBT sling is also like Joe's.  The thing is almost completely arboreal, creating a pretty large webbing structure at the top, and only extended it to ground to molt.


----------



## ZergFront

codykrr said:


> well joe. all i can say is you have the odd obts. out of literally over 200 ive kept, all burrowed.  :?


 His don't? That's it! I'm getting my OBT's from Joe.  You have quite a few OBTs, cody. 

 What's the white chunks in their substrate, Joe? Don't tell me those are the white things from potting soil, otherwise dang those slings are tiny! Read they were tiny young but seeing is believing.


----------



## maitre

I keep 4 OBT slings (about.. 1/3") and 3 of them have burrowed. One made a tube out of web. This was before I added piece of bark into their enclosures. I just added some bark today so maybe they'll start hanging around the bark instead of down in the cocofibre.


----------



## VESPidA

^^beautiful T, Tommy!


----------



## JDeRosa

ALL T's have burrowing tendencies. Mine burrowed too. I guess she felt that it was easier than bothering to make a web.


----------



## xhexdx

JDeRosa said:


> ALL T's have burrowing tendencies. Mine burrowed too. I guess she felt that it was easier than bothering to make a web.


To expand this...all tarantula *slings* (well, I guess to be completely accurate, I should say *most* slings) have burrowing tendencies.

Rehouse an adult OBT and I doubt it'll start with a burrow.

Zerg, the white (if I'm understanding your question correctly) in the substrate is actually just the flash reflecting from moisture spots in the enclosures.  I had just finished washing the cubes out with hot water.

--Joe


----------



## Smitty78

xhexdx said:


> I completely disagree with you.
> 
> I don't have a single OBT that has made a burrow.


I agree as well. None of my 3 adult females have made a burrow. I do however have a 1.5" sling that has made a burrow.


----------



## Ariel

xhexdx said:


> Rehouse an adult OBT and I doubt it'll start with a burrow.



I completely agree with this, though maybe its just the way I set mine up. I bought a 5" female at the local reptile show and she ended up in an arboreal enclosure, it was what i had avalible and i knew she's pretty much do prefectly ok in whatever i provided her, they definately seem to be one of (if not THE MOST) versatile T out there from all that i've observed on the boards. She has 3" of substrate, a little more so in the back, and she hasn't made any kind of burrow. As soon as she was in she went behind one of the two peices of cork bark, webbed it up, and thats been her spot ever since. Give me a bit, and i'll get some pics


----------



## Redneck

I can show proof of that I just rehoused my male.. And he had alot more substrate and has done nothing but started webbing it up.. I rehoused him right after I posted those other photos I will post some more pictures here in a minute..

*Edit* Well here are the shots of him in his new setup.. Again this will NOT be his life long home... Just a temp. untill I can get something better for him... I might be trading him off for some slings so I can do a communal... But I dont know yet...

Top View







Side View







Left & Right Hide View (These kinda suck!)












The bark that you see on the substrate is just there untill the substrate dries out.. He is 3.5 inches.. The substrate is about 2-2.5 inches deep.. He has not even attempted to burrow.. As soon as I place him in the tub he started webbing the substrate then went under the Red Oak Bark hide and webbed himself in under it...


----------



## Ariel

OBT Owner: Ariel
Time in enclosure: 1 month tomorrow 
Humidity: Lowish
Approx Temp: 72-75 probably

The enclosure hadn't been intended for an OBT, but she's doing fine in it, so I instead of revamping it like I'd intended when i got the chance, I'm leaving it.













There used to be webbing where she is, but she tends to tear down/rebuild everyonce in awhile.

And this is her, "Zeni" 5" female. (gorgeous isn't she )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BrynWilliams

Wow! What a great response so far! Loving the raging debate, it's what forums were made for 

Just to clarify, my two OBTs in post 2 photos are 3 inches across. 

I'm interested in the theory of switching them to a more arboreal type setup and see what they do. I'll need to locate some enclosures first though...


----------



## yltanisaac

Here's mine
 
Old enclosure











New





















here she is







Sling Communal











one of the 9






Explaination of difference in quality: the nicer ones where taken by my friend with her DSLR. the other crappy ones are from my camera phone


----------



## Kuro

i'll try and get some pics soon but my little obt sling doesn't burrow either and he/she has plenty of substrate to do so if it wanted to. 

Instead it has made a web cave/tube and covered parts of it with a bit of substrate(i use eco earth) and has webbed half of its enclosure(a deli cup that's 4 1/2" in diameter and about 2" tall) from lid to substrate and has a few tubes going through it so it can manuver around


he/she is the only OBT i have but he/she doesn't burrow and has been in its current enclosure for about a month.


----------



## xhexdx

Well, if the web tube is covered with substrate, I'd venture to call that a sort of burrow.  More so than if they didn't incorporate substrate at all.

Just my two cents.


----------



## Rosey9596

Alrighty... now I want my own OBT's!!! Darn you people!!!


----------



## xhexdx

I'm selling 'em...


----------



## osmbr

I can't wait until i get my two P. Murinus.


----------



## maitre

I have 4 little guys : P I can't wait until they're fully grown up


----------



## BrynWilliams

I don't think you can fully say you've lived until you've owned an OBT that's a little on the mad side. There are nice ones, but the mad ones are cooler


----------



## white_feather

Here are my 11 OBT's, all related and same age.


----------



## white_feather




----------



## BrynWilliams

great photos! Talk about minimal décor


----------



## maitre

lol wow that's minimal to the max. Add some bark!!!


----------



## xhexdx

And if you notice, they have all done something different from the others.


----------



## Mack&Cass

OBT Owner: Mackenzie and Cassandra
Time in enclosure: About 5 months
Humidity: No water dish, but our room is humid, so about moderate
Approx Temp: Usually around 80

We keep ours in an arboreal set up. He's about 2.5"-3". When we first put him in, he built a sort of trapdoor burrow, but abandoned it after his first molt with us. Then he really started to web up a lot.



















And a shot from the top


----------



## xhexdx

Heh, "Colonel Mustard".

Female?


----------



## Mack&Cass

Yeah right, I wish.


----------



## Steve Calceatum

OBT Owner: xsyorra
Time in enclosure: About 1 month, give or take.
Humidity: Bone Dry, _lightly_ misting once a week.
Approx Temp: High 70's to low 80's


This is my OBT's primary retreat entrance.






This is the secondary one. There is a third one in the back behind the second hide, but that's a tunnel-system.






Compare the OBT webbing with one of my GBB slings who have been in their enclosures for only about 3 weeks.


----------



## Teal

*Here are my guys... no one has ever burrowed. Aidan has always built web tunnels, I just LOVE how cute Kubota's little hide is.. and the "middle murinus" (lol) just hangs out, though she started a little webbing in the bottom corner.

Sorry for the crap pictures of the larger two... I am currently losing a battle between me and my camera haha

For all of them...
OBT Owner: Teal
Time in enclosure: Almost 2 months
Humidity: Honestly, I have NO idea. Frequent misting
Approx Temp: Room temp (in the 70s)

OBT #1 - "Aidan", 2.75"

View from the front:






View from the back - That is a hollow log of wood, and his web tunnel is down into it






View from the top, it is solidly webbed:






OBT #2 (no name) almost 2"







OBT #3 "Kubota" 1/2"

The web tunnel goes all the way through, with an exit in the back. There is the obvious round web opening, but also in the lower righthand corner is a "lower" exit







*


----------



## BrynWilliams

Great pics Teal!

Keep em coming guys, we're amassing a nice collection here


----------



## maitre

Yeah, the pics ARE awesome! This thread has me super excited because I just got OBT's for the first time last week!


----------



## Teal

*Thanks Bryn! Should I get some more OBTs so I can contribute more to the thread?
Because I will, ya know.. make that sacrifice of adding MORE OBTs  lol *


----------



## Austen

OBT Owner: Austen
Time in enclosure: 5 days
Humidity: Medium to high
Approx Temp: Around 70



O.B. Trice


----------



## maitre

Wow, austen, that looks so cool! And in 5 days time as well..

One of my tiny OBT's always builds a tunnel web at the top of the enclosure so when I take the lid off, it rips it up -____-


----------



## Austen

Thanks Maitre. I hope mine covers the whole tank. It was in a 4X4X5 Michael's cube with 1" of substrate and completely filled it with webbing but this thread started right after after I switched them so no pics.:wall:


----------



## maitre

Imagine what this tank will look like in 5 months! Hopefully insanely webbed up. I used to not like T's that web a lot but lately.. it's really, really growing on me.


----------



## Austen

Yeah right. A 2.5g completely webbed. I hope it does. It really seems like a heavy webber too.


----------



## xhexdx

Did I mention I have OBT slings for sale?


----------



## Teal

xhexdx said:


> Did I mention I have OBT slings for sale?


*

Shameless plug, sir!  

Don't tempt me.. I don't need anymore OBTs.

(I don't need anymore OBTs... I don't need anymore OBTs... lol)

*


----------



## Ariel

Teal said:


> *
> 
> Shameless plug, sir!
> 
> Don't tempt me.. I don't need anymore OBTs.
> 
> (I don't need anymore OBTs... I don't need anymore OBTs... lol)
> 
> *


LOL

theres nothing wrong with more OBTS 

I'd probably get three or four (or five...or six) more if I could, they're my probably one of my absolute favorite species.


----------



## BrynWilliams

Anyone else got any shots of their OBT?


----------



## Teal

*I have more shots of the same OBTs.. does that count? LOL *


----------



## BrynWilliams

Ha! If you wanna throw em up here, by all means!

I'm going to be rehousing my two in a little bit to see if giving them an arboreal enclosure will make them lean toward arboreal tendencies. When i get around to it i'll post the pics up 



Teal said:


> *I have more shots of the same OBTs.. does that count? LOL *


----------



## Teal

*Oooh, experimenting! Good job! lol

My "medium murinus" has actually changed where she hangs out... now, instead of on the sides or in the web tunnel she was starting to make.. she has make a through burrom underneath the foliage in her enclosure. Scared the hell outta me, because if you just look in... you can't tell there is a spider under there AT ALL LOL I thought she got out somehow or something haha *


----------



## Steve Calceatum

BrynWilliams said:


> Ha! If you wanna throw em up here, by all means!
> 
> I'm going to be rehousing my two in a little bit to see if giving them an arboreal enclosure will make them lean toward arboreal tendencies. When i get around to it i'll post the pics up


OBT's are remarkably adaptable. Initially, I kept my sling as a terrestrial, but switched it to the setup in my pics because it gave the little bugger both floor room, and height. The best of both worlds!!!!


----------



## campj

OBT Owner: Jon and Jessica
Time in enclosure: About 3 months
Humidity: Moderate
Approx Temp: 78F-85F

This is our female's enclosure. The two males we have don't get the elaborate digs that she gets. We bred her Oct 20th with the little male and he kicked her out of her home so I had to get him out. Bred her again last night with the big male and the same thing happened... so I had to get him out.   




























Eviction notice:


----------



## BrynWilliams

aww another one that wants a hug!


----------



## Teal

*OBTs are such the cuddlers! LOL *


----------



## Mack&Cass

We're getting two _P. murinus_ slings on the 22 of November and we're going to set one up in an arboreal enclosure and one in a terrestrial just to see the difference. We'll post pics in this thread when we get them in their new enclosures.

-Cass


----------



## BrynWilliams

that would be great!


----------



## Big B

*Can't upload pics*

I have a couple of great web shots with the obt in it. Everytime I try to upload it gives me a load file error. I'm trying it in jpeg, along with others with no luck. Any advice :worship:

And yes, I used the "search" before this post. I tried what I found but.....


----------



## xhexdx

Try hosting them on photobucket and just linking the image tags.


----------



## Big B

Awesome it worked. Thanks Xhexdx


----------



## Big B




----------



## bigdog999

I have these two unsexed year old OBTs.  I currently have them in a Tarantulacages.com split terrestrial cage.  They are due to an upgrade shortly, once I figure out what I'm going to upgrade them two.  I got them from fang999 since they were the size of a pencil eraser, now they're about 2.5-3.0 inches.  Never once any indication of a threat display.  Sorry for the poor quality pix

Owner: Bigdog999
Time in enclosure: 6 months
Humidy:  low
Temperature: varies - room temperature
size: 2.5 - 3.0"


----------



## xhexdx

Nice lock.


----------



## Roski

Wow, I'd hate to live in an area where burglars are tough enough to loot OBTs  ;P


----------



## BrynWilliams

So I rehoused my girl into a spare exo terra 12x12x12 that became available and here's the photo as she went in, so we'll see what happens 







The OBT was cowering in the corner having only just gone in there, looking much smaller than she actually is


----------



## bigdog999

actually I have locks on all my cages that are lockable.  My double snake cage has rotary locks, and my lizard tank has a glass door lock.


----------



## Godzirra

I don't have pictures, but i do have a video of my obt 
[YOUTUBE]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Z2y4WwiQAIk&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Z2y4WwiQAIk&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]
kind of gives you an inside look of the web


----------



## BrynWilliams

resurrection for an update request! Those doing the individual new enclosures experiment do you wanna post up pics of the progress so far?


----------



## thevez2

OBT Owner: KJ Vezino
Time in enclosure: See Below
Humidity: VERY LOW
Approx Temp: 70s

First Enclosure (after 6 months)











New Enclosure  (Day 1)











(after 4 months)











(after 1 year)


----------



## xhexdx

I'm in Montreal right now; I'll get pics when I get home. 

--Joe


----------



## myles756

*hey*

 holy crap that last one is like a spider hotel


----------



## thevez2

myles756 said:


> holy crap that last one is like a spider hotel


Yeah, she had quite a network of tunnels in there.


----------



## BrynWilliams

That's gotta be a tad colder than florida... 

What're you doing up there?



xhexdx said:


> I'm in Montreal right now; I'll get pics when I get home.
> 
> --Joe


----------



## asher8282

*my old girl*

this is clara, ive had her for a few years, but shes been in this tank for jus a couple months now..


----------



## BrynWilliams

I still think I've got the two OBTs who are the MOST inclined to be obligate burrowers. 

I wish mine would web up like just about everyone else's. 

Gotta love the variation though!


----------



## unprofessional

Wish I had seen this before yesterday - just rehoused an OBT sling that I tried to force into being arboreal, by only giving it an open-faced, round piece of bark and about 1/4" of substrate.  It used the bottom of the bark as the base of its burrow, and then pulled up every single piece of substrate off the ground to use in its web-burrow.


----------



## BrynWilliams

haha! your T clearly went to the same school of burrowers mine did!



unprofessional said:


> Wish I had seen this before yesterday - just rehoused an OBT sling that I tried to force into being arboreal, by only giving it an open-faced, round piece of bark and about 1/4" of substrate.  It used the bottom of the bark as the base of its burrow, and then pulled up every single piece of substrate off the ground to use in its web-burrow.


----------



## Struckanerve

had him for almost a year. just matured in august. but pretty much it looks like a cloud in there lol


----------



## Link

AudreyElizabeth said:


> OBT Owner: AudreyElizabeth
> Time in enclosure: Approx 5 months
> Humidity: very low
> Approx Temp: 74 F
> 
> This enclosure is a plastic shoe box type  I got from Wal-Mart. I think the low ceiling encouraged all this webbing, because I've never seen her web this much in the seven years that I have had her. Before she was in a ten gallon tank with a hollow half log for a hide. Now she has a burrow in coconut fiber under a piece of sandstone. I cannot take the lid off completely without destroying her web, so I'm thinking of rehousing her again. I lifted the lid as far as I could for these pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit- The approx size of the T is about 5 inches, give or take a little. I rarely see her stretched out.


My sling did this exact same thing when housed in a container with the lid very close to the ground.


----------



## micheldied

Link said:


> My sling did this exact same thing when housed in a container with the lid very close to the ground.


mine does the same as well.
since i got at an inch until now,at nearly 4".


----------



## ArachnoJoshua

Mack&Cass said:


> OBT Owner: Mackenzie and Cassandra
> Time in enclosure: About 5 months
> Humidity: No water dish, but our room is humid, so about moderate
> Approx Temp: Usually around 80
> 
> We keep ours in an arboreal set up. He's about 2.5"-3". When we first put him in, he built a sort of trapdoor burrow, but abandoned it after his first molt with us. Then he really started to web up a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a shot from the top


ahaha at colonel mustard


----------



## JC

Smitty78 said:


> I agree as well. None of my 3 adult females have made a burrow. I do however have a 1.5" sling that has made a burrow.


My adult female has made a very nice 4-5inch burrow. It has two exits and a third in the making, if I am reading her correctly. Above that she has all of the webbing. My other OBT, a 3 inch male juvie, used to live in even deeper burrow he constructed, maybe 6 inches deep. He hasn't made any more burrows after I rehoused him.


----------



## Ariel

Ariel said:


> OBT Owner: Ariel
> Time in enclosure: 1 month tomorrow
> Humidity: Lowish
> Approx Temp: 72-75 probably
> 
> The enclosure hadn't been intended for an OBT, but she's doing fine in it, so I instead of revamping it like I'd intended when i got the chance, I'm leaving it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There used to be webbing where she is, but she tends to tear down/rebuild everyonce in awhile.
> 
> And this is her, "Zeni" 5" female. (gorgeous isn't she )


Alright, its been almost three months since I posted this, and it's remained exactly the same....until today. I don't know what has suddenly gotten in Zeni but she's become far more defensive then she used to, and in only a couple of hours, after 4 months of only webbing that one one are she suddenly has this going on:







Edit/ I'll post more pics if she adds to this


----------



## Arachnoholic420

OBT Owner: A Rivera
Time in enclosure: 3 weeks after rehousing
Humidity: low - moderate
Approx Temp: 75-85f

Tufee MM


----------



## nexen

Nice pics, everyone. I want one of these guys so bad.


----------



## TheTsupreme

I dont dare to get one of these.


----------



## Arachnoholic420

TheTsupreme said:


> I dont dare to get one of these.


i got another 5 slings.....:wall::?..... why? cuz im obt crazy... lol .. jokes they r really beautiful and hardy species.... maybe not to friendly... but needless to say one of the best T's i ever had.....


----------



## Shell

TheTsupreme said:


> I dont dare to get one of these.


I said the same thing, and just got my first one. Just a sling, but already fiesty, this is going to be interesting


----------



## Ms.X

_P. murinus_ sac mates rehoused on 01/15/10-photos on 01/31/10


----------



## xhexdx

BIG difference!


----------



## BrynWilliams

Ressurection!

Let's see those updates, anyone else got any cool enclosure pics of their OBTs?

I've just sent both my boys out on loan so I'm feeling like an OBT empty-nester, so little aggression in my collection now lol


----------



## Skullptor

When I kept mine in the cube, it webbed on top of the substrate.






When I transferred it and gave it much more substrate, it incorporated the substrate. 

So, I had the same T make one home all web, and the other incorporate the substrate






He's been in this enclosure for about a month. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




You cant see from the picture but a tunnel goes right under the substrate and that's where it spends most of it's time.

I think they are opportunists. They will use what is given to them, and base their web home on what is provided for them.


----------



## CAK

Skullptor said:


>


Dang!  Now I want mine to molt!  Amazing pic!


Mine is boring on the webbing.  it webbed up behind a branch and has never hardly been heard from again.  When I peek, all I see is a foot and part of its abdomen.


----------



## maitre

Of my 4 OBTs...

One lives as an arboreal at the top of its woodbark but has recently started to dig down.  It still hangs out above ground though. It is quite the heavy webber and its bark is completely covered with web. There is also webbing that branches off its piece of bark. This guy is ALWAYS visible and does not have a hide that conceals itself but it will try.

Two others are strict burrowers and constructed web tunnels under the substrate. These two are usually hiding but will sit at its entrance from time to time.

The last went crazy and webbed to the max. There is no longer a distinction between substrate and empty space above it - it has webbed everything and moved cocofibre to fill its entire enclosure. There are burrows where it likes to dive down into but I can always see it. None of the burrows provide complete concealment.

They are all kept super dry but I SUPER LIGHTLY mist the enclosures once every 2 weeks or so. Typically, the substrate is as dry as it can get. Temps are around 75F.

Will upload photos tonight.


----------



## micheldied

mine has hit about 5 inches now...
i need to rehome it.
its in a tiny container and doesnt web much,except for over the substrate (which i can no longer see,it looks like a snowfield) and the sides.
will get pics of the entire enclosure soon,but for now...


----------



## paul fleming

I have kept them and have lots of pics but these guys are men for all seasons......Love them but they are not a spider you can put a tag on.....they please themselves and change behaviour like the weather.
I prefer a T I can count on if you know what I mean ?
Love them but they are way to willing to bite for my liking.
Paul


----------



## Austen

Glad to see its back. I'll post an update on my old one and I have a new one who caked a Michael's cube tomorrow after work. Yayeah!


----------



## maitre

Here are my 4 OBT's






Time in enclosures: About 2 months? I don't remember.. could be more than that lol
Humidity: Dry dry dry. Super light misting every 2 weeks "just in case" but I doubt they need it
Temperature: ~75F

*OBT 1* - stays in its burrow most of the time. Will sit at an entrance when hungry .. which it's doing in the pics. Feeding tonight!






It has about 3 entrances..








*OBT 2* - This guy went pretty crazy with the webbing. I only give my obt's about 2" of substrate. As you can see, it's carried and relocated much of it.






Also has 3 main entrances with tunnels looping all around the enclosure.








*OBT 3* - another burrower. 2 entrances. I see this guy the least













*OBT 4* - This one stays up off the ground. For the longest time, it just hung out on its piece of bark but over the last 2 weeks or so, it has webbed heavily and dug down into its substrate. However, it still hangs around at the top of the bark.


----------



## Loudog760

Awesome thread. I want an OBT so bad.


----------



## maitre

Loudog760 said:


> Awesome thread. I want an OBT so bad.


Get one!!! They're super cheap.. I got mine for $5 a pop


----------



## Loudog760

maitre said:


> Get one!!! They're super cheap.. I got mine for $5 a pop


I kind of want to get a 3in or so female. I don't want to raise slings right now, even tho these guys grow fast.


----------



## maitre

I would say their growth is decent....


----------



## Loudog760

maitre said:


> I would say their growth is decent....


Medium to fast, right?


----------



## nakazanie

OBTs are so darn cute, I can't stand it.  Good luck with the experiment.  

Nak


----------



## maitre

Loudog760 said:


> Medium to fast, right?


I would say closer to medium? but I only have slings so... :}


----------



## Austen

Austen said:


> OBT Owner: Austen
> Time in enclosure: 5 days
> Humidity: Medium to high
> Approx Temp: Around 70
> 
> 
> 
> O.B. Trice



So Here she is 5 months later.
OBT Owner: Austen
Time in enclosure: 5 months
Humidity: Low
Approx Temp: Around 70





















Here is my newer one. I've had for a couple months.
OBT Owner: Austen
Time in enclosure: 2 months?
Humidity: Low
Approx Temp: Around 70

P.M.S.(Pterinochilus murinus spider)


----------



## Loudog760

I'm getting a mature female and a mature male for free! I'm so stoked!


----------



## gromgrom

Loudog760 said:


> I'm getting a mature female and a mature male for free! I'm so stoked!


:O lucky... 
my OBT looks like a boy, but is like 4.5"-5". luckily, a local guy has a MM and we *might breed them* because quote "i dont need anymore of those running around, ever"

enclosure pics to come. shes building a new web


----------



## free arachnids

I know this is a dumb question, but what type of tarantula an OBT? I'm a newbie.


----------



## Loudog760

gromgrom said:


> :O lucky...
> my OBT looks like a boy, but is like 4.5"-5". luckily, a local guy has a MM and we *might breed them* because quote "i dont need anymore of those running around, ever"
> 
> enclosure pics to come. shes building a new web


This species is pretty easy to breed right?


----------



## BrynWilliams

Pterinochilus murinus - AKA the Orange Bitey Thing



free arachnids said:


> I know this is a dumb question, but what type of tarantula an OBT? I'm a newbie.


----------



## free arachnids

No wonder it seemed so fun looking.


----------



## Mack&Cass

We housed one of our OBT slings strictly terrestrially and this is what it has done:







Cass


----------



## Draychen

*My collection*

OBT Owner: Draychen aka Steve 
Time in enclosure: varied
Humidity: [HIGH]
Approx Temp: [77* F]

MF 5" - Pterrah (1 Day as of the photo)











1.5" - Pterror (2 days)






2.5" Female - Tessa (1 month - First one ever to burrow!)






2" Male - Tyrant (2 weeks) 






And the cutest thing I have EVER seen a T do... Pterrah got curious while I was poking around her enclosure to get some nice shots. This is what happened!


----------



## 3v15c3r8

OBT Owner: 3v15c3r8 Aka Joey
OBT: Tallbane
Time in enclosure: Approx 1 week
Humidity: very low
Approx Temp: 77-80F


----------



## Lsal

Owner: Leon
Time in enclosure: several weeks
Humidity: low
Temperature: 72-76F














Thought I would dig up this interesting thread.  Sorry about my pic quality, the lighting isn't so great in my room.  It is a bit dark in there normally.

My OBT sealed the top of his tube web off with dirt last night...is this possible premolt behavior?  I'm curious to see if he will be out and about tonight like he normally is.

Leon


----------



## WarriorTraveler

Here's my happy girl with her slings in a 1/2 gallon rubbermaid square canister.


----------



## BrynWilliams

Been ages since someone last posted in this thread. So here's me reviving it.

Come on guys, keep posting!


----------



## KoriTamashii

Have a cranky, freshly molted MM in his little... house thing.


----------



## k2power

Do they typically stay in their webs/burrows once established when changing water and cage items (not attached to webs). I plan to use a arboreal cage but only include low items to encourage it to stay on the ground.  I would love for it to burrow and be content to stay in there when I am messing with the cage like my H. gigas does.  That monster is about 7" now and never reared at me or stridulated.


----------



## Raven9464

*My OBT*

Here is Samara, my OBT in her enclosure.  Picked up the skull thinking she might like it for a hide, and I was right.  It suits her disposition well LOL
She webbed up the leaves I placed in there.  She has been in this enclosure for about a week


----------



## petlover02

OBT Owner: Nico
Time in enclosure: 3 months
Humidity: Very Low approximately around 45%-55% + water dish
Approx Temp: 70-80c

Sorry for the video she's a little bit camera shy
[YOUTUBE]vA79pXyf3B0[/YOUTUBE]

Picture:


----------



## KoriTamashii

OBT Owner: KoriTamashii
Time in enclosure: 3 Months?
Humidity: Low
Approx Temp: 73-77 F


----------



## grayzone

here we go... about 1.5 inch obt named Queso in its queso jar home... temp about 75 80 farenheit and humidity around 50 percent   its one of my ts thats out ALL THE TIME, but it just drug food into its hole.  
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 90313


View attachment 90314


----------



## Jones0911

OBT Owner: John 

Time in enclosure: About 5 months - 1 year

 Humidity/Temp: whatever the humidity/temperature is outside plus its webbed over water dish.

I keep my Ts in a shed






I'm going to buy this set of food containers to put the OBT in one of them or I might just get the big cheese bucket below its nice and wide probably better for mating room:





 but is there anyway I can prevent it from living directly under the cap?

Probably by putting a piece of PVC piping on the side so it will use that as a hide?

I know the OBT is doing well in the current enclosure but since it prefers the aboreal life I'd like to make the enclosure fit the life style.


----------



## cold blood

Wow, the size of that water dish is comical...the t probably webbed it for safety reasons..lol.  That's a diving pool for a t, not a water dish.  Also an obt should be kept dry, bone dry,  I can't believe how wet most of your sub is.  It should all be dry...lucky they are as resilient as they are.


----------



## Jones0911

cold blood said:


> Wow, the size of that water dish is comical...the t probably webbed it for safety reasons..lol.  That's a diving pool for a t, not a water dish.  Also an obt should be kept dry, bone dry,  I can't believe how wet most of your sub is.  It should all be dry...lucky they are as resilient as they are.


My T is, very healthy the water dish has NEVER  been an issue and the dampness is on purpose even with the water dish I damp the opposite side every now and then to help the humidity.

The dampness doesn't hurt the T if its not consistent.


----------



## cold blood

Jones0911 said:


> My T is, very healthy the water dish has NEVER  been an issue and the dampness is on purpose even with the water dish I damp the opposite side every now and then to help the humidity.
> 
> The dampness doesn't hurt the T if its not consistent.


They do not need any help with regards to humidity at all. Here's a bit about the species from "Tarantulas and other Arachnids":

"They are native to drier regions of east Africa and so depend less on moisture...They do best if kept on the dry side.."

Just because it is healthy, doesn't mean there isn't any room for improvement.  Why settle when improvements are easy...actually easier than you are currently keeping it.  Keeping it dry will also discourage mites and other unwanted pests that are attracted to the moisture, as well as mold and such.  The drier you can keep it, the less issues you are opening yourself up to in the future.  Just something to think about...do whatever you want.  Fact is they are one of the toughest, most resilient species available and are capable of living in just about any circumstance....but if dry is best, easiest and least likely to cause issues, why not embrace that?


----------



## Jones0911

cold blood said:


> They do not need any help with regards to humidity at all. Here's a bit about the species from "Tarantulas and other Arachnids":
> 
> "They are native to drier regions of east Africa and so depend less on moisture...They do best if kept on the dry side.."
> 
> Just because it is healthy, doesn't mean there isn't any room for improvement.  Why settle when improvements are easy...actually easier than you are currently keeping it.  Keeping it dry will also discourage mites and other unwanted pests that are attracted to the moisture, as well as mold and such.  The drier you can keep it, the less issues you are opening yourself up to in the future.  Just something to think about...do whatever you want.  Fact is they are one of the toughest, most resilient species available and are capable of living in just about any circumstance....but if dry is best, easiest and least likely to cause issues, why not embrace that?


 I've never had issues with any OBT...people on this site give you information as the way they keep their Ts and what works for them....After you've been on here a few years and/or keeping Ts for many years as I have you find out what works for you and what doesn't. 

You DON'T have to have to eat word for word what you are fed in life. 

everything on here is just experiences/advice not MANDATORY rules.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oumriel

Jones0911 said:


> I've never had issues with any OBT...people on this site give you information as the way they keep their Ts and what works for them....After you've been on here a few years and/or keeping Ts for many years as I have you find out what works for you and what doesn't.
> 
> You DON'T have to have to eat word for word what you are fed in life.
> 
> everything on here is just experiences/advice not MANDATORY rules.


True but... when you take an animal that  is indigenous to a hot arid desert climate and make it live in a swamp, it just makes a person wonder.

Added:
The combined knowledge here is from years and years of experience of keeping tarantulas and quite a few of the posters are very knowledgeable on how specific species  should be kept for optimum  health.  The majority of the information here is the benefit of that and not just opinion.  Just because the tarantula is resilient and not ailing doesn't mean that the conditions could not be better or more appropriate for the species.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jones0911

Oumriel said:


> True but... when you take an animal that  is indigenous to a hot arid desert climate and make it live in a swamp, it just makes a person wonder.


Do you know the definition of a REAL  Swamp?

apparently not your exaggeration is unwarranted if you can't prove a point without blowing something out of proportion don't  say anything at all.


----------



## Enn49

OBT Owner: Enn49
Time in enclosure: Just over 3 months
 Humidity: Low with water dish
 Approx Temp: 70 c



She began her web at the top after only 24 hours and worked down.


This is her front door......


......which she spends hours guarding


----------



## Jones0911

that's gorgeous what size us that exo terra? 

How many inches is, your OBT


----------



## Tongue Flicker

OBT Owner: Tongue Flicker

Time in enclosure: 9 months (10 in June)

Humidity: 67% (summer) / 92+% (rainy season) / 82%-90% (at night, all year long) + water dish. No misting, no live plants, substrate never moistened.
*blame our climate lol*

Approx Temp: 102F (39C) - summer / 80F (27C) - rainy season / 68F (20C) - cool season


My pet rock, Valencia







I'll start doing improvements once I'm back from my Colombia business venture in September

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Enn49

Jones0911 said:


> that's gorgeous what size us that exo terra?
> 
> How many inches is, your OBT



Thank you.

The Exo Terra is 12"x12"x18" and she's just over 3" leg span. I was amazed how quickly she started building and the work that has gone into the web, she's covered the bottom part with substrate


----------



## Jones0911

This is my first threat display from this T she actually laid on her back and threw a tantrum...Glad to see she healthy and "happy" lol


----------

